# December North Augusta SC Ride



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Gonna ride on the 14th-weather permitting. We meet at the North Augusta municipal building 100 Georgia Ave., North Augusta, SC, 29841. This is the parking lot behind the municipal building that has a clock tower on it.  The ride is relatively flat and there is a pretty decent restaurant, The Larder, https://www.hflarder.com/. Total distance is about 12 miles. @Classic Cool Rides @Sprockets @DB ReTodd @deepsouth @jimbo53 @DonChristie @American Vintage Bicycle Supply @Phattiremike @Superman1984 @onecatahula


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 3, 2019)

Sounds good. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 3, 2019)

Darn! Wish I could make this but tied up in town. Had a great time last ride you had-HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 4, 2019)

Count me in also, looking forward to it!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 4, 2019)

So there's not going to be a ride on the 8th in Charlotte or is that still on as well? Weather permitting of course.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> So there's not going to be a ride on the 8th in Charlotte or is that still on as well? Weather permitting of course.



Yes we are riding Charlotte this weekend and N. Augusta next weekend. Weather for Charlotte may be a little chilly but no rain--dress warm! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes we are riding Charlotte this weekend and N. Augusta next weekend. Weather for Charlotte may be a little chilly but no rain--dress warm! V/r Shawn



Definitely making it this time! Last time a migraine kept me from it but this time I am coming to cruise with you guys cold weather or not


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> Definitely making it this time! Last time a migraine kept me from it but this time I am coming to cruise with you guys cold weather or not




That's the spirit! See you there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2019)

The weather keeps changing but latest forecast looks like low 50s with less than 25% chance of rain. I'll update Friday night by 6pm if its a "go" or not but looking good so far. Hope to see you there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The weather keeps changing but latest forecast looks like low 50s with less than 25% chance of rain. I'll update Friday night by 6pm if its a "go" or not but looking good so far. Hope to see you there! V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn! ... What I'm seeing is an improved forecast for Saturday ... BUT ... after a soaking rain Friday "day" and Friday "overnight" ...
The trail will likely be very wet Sat morning ... fenders and mudflaps for sure:eek: ... or new "stripes" down our backs
What is the possibility of postponing until Sunday ?? Sunday's forecast shows Sunny and mid-'60's for afternoon high.
Just my 2 cents worth... it's your call.
Certainly hope to see you in a couple days! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Shawn! ... What I'm seeing is an improved forecast for Saturday ... BUT ... after a soaking rain Friday "day" and Friday "overnight" ...
> The trail will likely be very wet Sat morning ... fenders and mudflaps for sure:eek: ... or new "stripes" down our backs
> What is the possibility of postponing until Sunday ?? Sunday's forecast shows Sunny and mid-'60's for afternoon high.
> Just my 2 cents worth... it's your call.
> Certainly hope to see you in a couple days! Cheers! CCR Dave




Dave I cant do Sunday due to family obligations--she can only take so much bike stuff! Luckily the trail is paved and drains pretty good/fast. We'll see what the forecast looks like and go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm going for it. All the weather forecasts I see say the rain is gone no later than 6 am and the temp about 50 at 10am. We have got a bunch of rain but I think most of the trail should be dry because a good portion is along an old railroad line. See you tomorrow! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 13, 2019)

See you in the morning.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm going for it. All the weather forecasts I see say the rain is gone no later than 6 am and the temp about 50 at 10am. We have got a bunch of rain but I think most of the trail should be dry because a good portion is along an old railroad line. See you tomorrow! V/r Shawn




Me too! ...  And I've heard from @Sprockets  ... who is also planning to be there. Have you heard from any of the other "regulars" ??
I'll bring that little "build-up" project for after the ride ... and I believe you have some pedals for me. Looking forward to it!
Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 13, 2019)

Damn, another one I will miss! Have a great ride!


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 14, 2019)

Great ride today! Great to see Shawn, Dave & Phil and swap stories and knowledge. Looking forward to the next ride in 2020!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2019)

Any pics?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Four hearty souls for todays ride. A big thanks to @Sprockets @Classic Cool Rides and @deepsouth for some great company. Enjoy the ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Shawn, nice to see the Aerocycle out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Rob--hit a couple of mud puddles but nothing that won't wash off! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 14, 2019)

As always,  a good time was had by all.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 14, 2019)

It was certainly a great time!! ... Thank you, Shawn for keeping the faith on the constantly changing weather forecast!
Some interesting notes from the morning... ~~~ We met a group of 5 retired gentlemen out enjoying the trail, with at least one of the guys who was as old as Shawn's Aerocycle  ... ~~~ these retired guys were spotted later in the ride, riding below an overpass on the trail which was flooded with rain water ... and they all said WTH ... and rode thru the water which was so deep, it came up to their hubs ... we all laughed as they rode past us with water flowing out of their shoes ... ~~~ AND, at the end of our ride... we met a local TV Channel 6 newsman who wants to do a "Feature" (and future) story about our "Club" ...(so some day in the Spring, we will have "celebrity status") ...
Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 26, 2019)




----------

